
Aarne–Thompson–Uther Index - diodorus
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aarne–Thompson–Uther_Index
======
dsr_
This is the Index referred to by Seanan McGuire's delightful fantasy serials,
Indexing and Indexing: Reflections.

[http://seananmcguire.com/indexing.php](http://seananmcguire.com/indexing.php)

